# What kind



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm looking for another chi. But I really am wanting one that is small and petite like Gizmo was. What do y'all think this guy will turn out to be like?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

His momma










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, so glad to see your looking into another Chi! He's too cute!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks adorable. Gizmo would approve!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's so cute! It's hard to tell what size he'll be based on pictures, but he's a cutie pie that's for sure! How old is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

That one feel through  and yes I want one so bad. I feel empty still and I can't stop looking for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

this is the little guy I'm going for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

mariahlansing95 said:


> That one feel through  and yes I want one so bad. I feel empty still and I can't stop looking for one.


Aww I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's been a while, but I just read another thread about Gizmo, I didn't realise he passed away.  I lost my first chi unexpectedly so I know how horrible it is. Getting another chi is a good idea, it helped us so much!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's been a while, but I just read another thread about Gizmo, I didn't realise he passed away.  I lost my first chi unexpectedly so I know how horrible it is. Getting another chi is a good idea, it helped us so much!




Thank you so much. Yes it's the hardest thing ever. He was my baby. I definitely want one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

